
Effect of WASM in electron apps? - born-jre
i always hated electron apps, concept of a chrome for every desktop app that resource hogging crap. but today it hit now that there is new bubble of Webassembly does it make some what desirable or worse companies shipping games in electron . how much performance difference (only intense cpu stuff would be written in WASM  and since most of component of electron is same and it runs in same VM made for) does it make for normal application. i did not find articles about it. please enlighten me
======
neilsimp1
It would be interesting to see if popular Electron apps like VSCode or Atom
start to re-write performance-critical parts in wasm.

------
TomMarius
Electron will probably eventually die and a light WAsm runtime with
canvas/WebGL support will be used instead.

~~~
dukeflukem
And then we've then reinvented Java!

~~~
TomMarius
Yes, but with better security model and a buy-in from all major companies,
basically what both CLR and JVM strived to but have failed to achieve.

~~~
dukeflukem
Can you elaborate on the security model?

